# My new b12 station wagon



## CodeBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I recently got a 1990 b12 station wagon, and I'm lovin every minute driving it:thumbup: (its as fun to drive as my prior car, a 1965 vw bug) 
The only mods as of now are aesthetics in nature. Dropped it a bit and slapped on some black wheels to compliment the paint job. Aside from replacement of its timing chain and engine supports, the only major thing I have to repair right now is the a/c, which is not working optimally (a/c is a necessity here in the Philippines). With regards to the engine, I'm quite happy right now with its present set-up, as it can take me from point a to b in time, without gulping obscene amounts of petrol. I would be more inclined to upgrade the handling department (maybe get a strut bar and upgrade the brakes). 
I'm happy to stumble upon this forum.

Cheers everyone!

Ace

(Sorry for the grainy images, took it with my phone cam)


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

cool car man! put some hugh rallye mud flaps on it! lol


----------



## CodeBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

rally mud flaps?I don't think so, but thanks for the suggestion.
updated pics of my b12. 
















Those 15s really help in the handling department.

Also, I recently bought a grill, it was a perfect fit, although I'm just curious whether or not this is the right grill for my 1990 model. I read that from 1989 onwards, the "Nissan" logo was moved from left to center. Here's a pic of my grill.


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

we have the same car though mine is bit older than yours (1988 Nissan California). Mine has a E15 engine, btw, how much kilometer of fuel do you consume in a liter. Some say that mine burn a lot but some says E15 is more economical than other nissan engine. Is this correct?


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

88 california owner here too.
shoutloud > NB member?


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the club my friend ! ! ! 

Anyway, maybe you can help me with my problem. My carburetor undergo overhaul a month ago, but when the mechanic turns it back it made an unusual start. He said that it was normal since carb is doing an auto-choke. I'm just wondering because before the overhaul service the start is smooth even in the morning (cold engine). My suspect is that he mistakenly return the linkage of Auto-choke, since i have noticed that the bi-metal plate is not responding during throttle.

Right now, i'm figuring it out by myself so i need your help. if you have pictures of your auto-choke linkage the better. One thing more, what is the model of our car carb. I search it in the net but i can't find one.


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

shoutloud > register at nissanbayan (NB) to meet other b12 owner in philippines. see you there!


----------



## dtholmanmax (Mar 24, 2003)

what kind of springs did you lower with? I'm thinking of buying one but would like to know who makes some of the mods for it.


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

@NISCAL,
I've registered already. Thnx for the info.
See you there....


----------



## dtholmanmax (Mar 24, 2003)

are there any tire/wheel setups off of newer sentras that would work? knowing only a 14/15inch setup is possible/smart.


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there guys! I am from the Philippines also. I had my 1989 California 3 weeks ago.

I am thankful to be a member of this forum. I also visited nissanbayan but I think their forum is still down.

I made a yahoo group for nissan california lovers
NissanCalifornia : Nissan California

...please spread the word and join so we can have our little tambayan...hehe


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

dtholmanmax said:


> are there any tire/wheel setups off of newer sentras that would work? knowing only a 14/15inch setup is possible/smart.


our California shoes is 195/50/16


----------

